# Help please!



## doghdova (Jan 1, 2009)

i know absolutely nothing about classical music so i'm going to try to phrase this question the best way i know how. what is the name of the sub-genre of classical music that most prominently features a high-pitched, screeching violin and can you make any recommendations?


----------

